# ALSA problem with 2.6.10-r6

## bebzif

Hi all,

I've searched the web without success that's why I post here. I'm a new Gentoo user since 3 weeks and I really love it. I have to say I would love it much more with sound  :Smile: 

My config :

Asus W1 laptop

Gentoo 2.6.10-r6 bootstrapped with gcc 3.4

Gnome 2.8.1

/etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 :

```
sk98lin

snd_intel8x0
```

/usr/src/linux/.config :

```
CONFIG_SOUND=y

CONFIG_SND=m

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY=m

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0=m

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M=m
```

/etc/conf.d/alsasound :

```
SAVE_ON_STOP="yes"
```

lspci :

```
0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82855PM Processor to I/O Controller (rev 21)

0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82855PM Processor to AGP Controller (rev 21)

0000:00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

0000:00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

0000:00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 03)

0000:00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-M) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 03)

0000:00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev 83)

0000:00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801DBM (ICH4-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 03)

0000:00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801DBM (ICH4-M) IDE Controller (rev 03)

0000:00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)

0000:00:1f.6 Modem: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 03)

0000:02:03.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG (rev 05)
```

My problem :

There is no sound at all. The mixer has disapeared from Gnome  :Sad: 

dmesg | grep intel :

```
intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 49517 usecs

intel8x0: clocking to 48000

kobject_register failed for snd_intel8x0 (-17)

kobject_register failed for snd_intel8x0 (-17)

kobject_register failed for snd_intel8x0 (-17)
```

I have emerge alsa & alsa-libs. I have tried looooots of different configurations but it seems I definitely miss some Gentoo experience to get this one solved.

Any help would be very appreciated, guys  :Wink: 

Cheers,

Bertrand

----------

## Bill Cosby

Did you read this http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/alsa-guide.xml ?

regards,

Cliff

----------

## bebzif

 *Bill Cosby wrote:*   

> Did you read this http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/alsa-guide.xml ?
> 
> regards,
> 
> Cliff

 

Unfortunately yes and many times ... and I'm blocked without sound. Maybe the evidence is just here, but I can't see it  :Sad: 

Additional info : I tried again the ALSO tutorial which tells to remove alsa support from the kernel and to tun "emerge alsa-drivers".

Now at boot time I can see the following message :

```
 * Loading ALSA modules...

 *   Loading: snd-card-0...

WARNING: Error inserting snd_timer (/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/acore/snd-timer.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_pcm (/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/acore/snd-pcm.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_ac97_codec (/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/pci/ac97/snd-ac97-codec.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting snd_intel8x0 (/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/pci/snd-intel8x0.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)                                        [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-seq-oss...

WARNING: Error inserting snd_seq_device (/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/acore/seq/snd-seq-device.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_timer (/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/acore/snd-timer.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_seq (/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/acore/seq/snd-seq.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting snd_seq_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/acore/seq/oss/snd-seq-oss.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)                                [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-pcm-oss...

WARNING: Error inserting snd_mixer_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/acore/oss/snd-mixer-oss.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_timer (/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/acore/snd-timer.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_pcm (/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/acore/snd-pcm.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting snd_pcm_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/acore/oss/snd-pcm-oss.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)                                    [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-mixer-oss...

FATAL: Error inserting snd_mixer_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/acore/oss/snd-mixer-oss.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)                                [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-seq...

WARNING: Error inserting snd_seq_device (/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/acore/seq/snd-seq-device.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_timer (/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/acore/snd-timer.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting snd_seq (/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/acore/seq/snd-seq.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)                                            [ !! ]                                                                                                                                                                                                        [ ok ] * Restoring Mixer Levels...                                                                                                                                                                            [ ok ]
```

----------

## bebzif

Additional info

dmesg :

 *Quote:*   

> 0,0x64 irq 1
> 
> Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled
> 
> ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 5
> ...

 

----------

## Bill Cosby

 *bebzif wrote:*   

> Additional info : I tried again the ALSO tutorial which tells to remove alsa support from the kernel and to tun "emerge alsa-drivers".

 

Ok, but you kept sound-support and you disabled oss?

Why did you add the alsa modules to your kernel-2.6 file then?

Did you do a "mkproper" and "make clean" for your kernel?

Could you post your /etc/modules.d/alsa file?

----------

## bebzif

 *Bill Cosby wrote:*   

>  *bebzif wrote:*   Additional info : I tried again the ALSO tutorial which tells to remove alsa support from the kernel and to tun "emerge alsa-drivers". 
> 
> Ok, but you kept sound-support and you disabled oss?
> 
> Why did you add the alsa modules to your kernel-2.6 file then?

 

I'm sure I messed all it up  :Sad: 

I've tried kernel modules alone, alsa-drivers alone, and both together.

 *Quote:*   

> Did you do a "mkproper" and "make clean" for your kernel?

 

Not at all.

 *Quote:*   

> Could you post your /etc/modules.d/alsa file?

 

# Alsa 0.9.X kernel modules' configuration file.

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/media-sound/alsa-utils/files/alsa-modules.conf-rc,v 1.4 2004/11/16 01:31:22 eradicator Exp $

# ALSA portion

#alias char-major-116 snd

alias snd-card-0 snd-intel8x0

# OSS/Free portion

#alias char-major-14 soundcore

alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0

##

## IMPORTANT:

## You need to customise this section for your specific sound card(s)

## and then run `update-modules' command.

## Read alsa-driver's INSTALL file in /usr/share/doc for more info.

##

##  ALSA portion

## alias snd-card-0 snd-interwave

## alias snd-card-1 snd-ens1371

##  OSS/Free portion

## alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0

## alias sound-slot-1 snd-card-1

##

# OSS/Free portion - card #1

alias sound-service-0-0 snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-0-1 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-3 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-0-8 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-12 snd-pcm-oss

##  OSS/Free portion - card #2

## alias sound-service-1-0 snd-mixer-oss

## alias sound-service-1-3 snd-pcm-oss

## alias sound-service-1-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

# Set this to the correct number of cards.

options snd cards_limit=1

----------

## MaxPolun

alright, did you emerge alsa-tools? If not, do so. Now, did you run alsamixer and unmute everything, and increase the volume? If so then you might need to play with your kernel config. If not then do it. then do alsactl store as root. I always recomend checking the simple stuff. If you did all that stuff, ignore this post,

----------

## Bill Cosby

 *bebzif wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Not at all.

 

 :Smile:  Well then, your alsa file is fine, let's do it with the kernel again.

1. Back up your config file

```
# cp /usr/src/linux/.config /usr/src/config-backup
```

2. Prepare your kernel for a recompile

```
# cd /usr/src/linux

# make mkproper

# make clean
```

3. Configure your Kernel

```
# mv /usr/src/config-backup /usr/src/linux/.config

# make menuconfig
```

Go to:

```
Device Drivers ---> Sound ---> 

<*> Sound card support (enable)

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture ---> < > Advanced Linux Sound Architecture (disable)

Open Sound System ---> < > Open Sound System (disable)
```

4. Compile kernel

```
# make && make modules_install
```

5. Emerge alsa-driver and alsa-utils, look in the documentation for details, e.g. your make.conf etc.

regards,

Cliff

p.s.: there should be no need for alsa-tools, and your error messages don't seem to be related to an unmuted card.

----------

## bebzif

Hi,

Thx a lot. I've done all this stuff (except "make mkproper"  : it says there's no rule for mkproper). 

Even after unmuting everuthing, I still have no sound.

Now :

```
bertrand@laptop-bg bertrand $ dmesg |grep intel

intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 49511 usecs

intel8x0: clocking to 48000

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

```

I've also removed the sound modules from autoload modules configuration file for kernel 2.6.

My alsa file is located in /etc/modules.d/alsa : is it correct. After emerging alsa-driver it told me that it was now in alsa-utils, but what does it mean ?

Thanks a lot for your help ... !

Cheers,

Bertrand

----------

## Bill Cosby

 *bebzif wrote:*   

> except "make mkproper"  : it says there's no rule for mkproper

 

Oops, my fault, it's 

```
# make mrproper
```

  :Embarassed: 

But I think you really should do this, it's "deeper" than "make clean", and don't forget to backup your .config

 *bebzif wrote:*   

> My alsa file is located in /etc/modules.d/alsa : is it correct

 

Yes, what does "lsmod" say?

----------

## bebzif

 *Bill Cosby wrote:*   

> Yes, what does "lsmod" say?

 

Module                  Size  Used by

vmmon                 171148  0

fglrx                 235200  9

yenta_socket           19328  0

snd_seq_midi_event      6528  0

----------

## Bill Cosby

hmm, it seems your alsa-modules just ain't there.

You did modify your make.conf with 

```
ALSA_CARDS="intel8x0"
```

 before emerging alsa-drivers? And added the alsasound to your boot loads 

```
# rc-update add alsasound boot
```

 ?

Or what's the output of 

```
# /etc/init.d/alsasound start
```

 then?

Best guess is to unmerge alsa-drivers, do a proper recompile of the kernel as mentioned above, and re-emerge the alsa-dirvers.

btw, do you have another kernel-source installed. e.g. 2.6.9-r14 or similar? maybe the symlink of /usr/src/linux is broken or points to a wrong location, just a guess, you can check it with 

```
# ls -la /usr/src
```

 it should show you something like 

```
linux -> linux-2.6.10-gentoo-r*
```

 dependes on your source

----------

## bebzif

 *Bill Cosby wrote:*   

> hmm, it seems your alsa-modules just ain't there.
> 
> You did modify your make.conf with 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Hey,

I'm reinstalling everything from scratch to evaluate a how-to for Asus W1N laptop users to have Gentoo installed with nptl, gcc3.4 and pentium-m support (in french).

I'll give a try to your tips tonight. Sounds I've made the things in the wrong order, especially modifying make.conf BEFORE emerging alsa-drivers. Will keep you informed.

Thx again for the support.

(BTW, No, I don't have other kernel than 2.6.10-r6 and my symlink is good in /usr/src)

Cheers,

Bertrand

----------

## DAO1983

Hello,

http://www.linux.w1n-forum.net/

I think, this could help...

DAO

----------

